# DC Judge or 32 Lashed?



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey bro.
I actually have both of these boots. Please feel free to use this thread to ask me any specific questions you'd like. Happy to help. Side note: love them both but I know that is of no help per se. Just letting you know you can't really go wrong with either. But lets start out with:
Whats your riding style?
What are your board(s) / bindings you'd be using?
What is your (believed) size in SB boot?
Have you used the BOA lacing system before?

Edit: and by "both" I meant the boots mentioned in your title 32 Lashed and DC Judge


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

1. Whats your riding style?
2. What are your board(s) / bindings you'd be using?
3. What is your (believed) size in SB boot?
4. Have you used the BOA lacing system before?

1. I have been snowboarding for 15 years, this is my 16th. I usually go 2 weeks per year, so I consider myself sort of high level in confidence  I can do all types of mountain riding, and for the past 2 years I have been focusing on grabbing some air and some park, but a little shy on that though.

2. I have a Bataleon Evil Twin 151 (I'm like 170cm tall and my boot size is like EU 40 / US 7.5) and Rome bindings.

3. Believed size is like a 40, all my shoes are 40, I've downloaded a scale from Ride website and I've measured it on a 40 size. I've tried some 39 boots and they are too tight.

4. I have not used the BOA system before, my previous boots were always traditional lacing, so I was considering some new tech. My major problem with my actual boots is heel lifting (maybe due to some over size) and the constant looseness of the laces. So I was consideriong either BOA (which seems preferable) or Fast Laces.

I hope I went on all the points and I really appreciate your help. This is my second post here, but from what I've read throughout, I consider this to be an awesome forum.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm more if a fan if the 32 Lashed. Super comfortable and heat moldable so you can get that custom fit. The Lashed is nice medium flex to softer flexing boot. Not to mention when it comes to weight there aren't many boots out there that can beat 32. The Lashed is my park boot of choice, makes riding all day a breeze. Can't ever go wrong with 32 in my opinion.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try the DC kush.... they are great boots


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

So I've decided on the 32 Lashed FT. I would love to try the Focus BOA, but they were out of stock for those... DC doesn't ship to Portugal either, only to a limited number of EU countries.

I've measured my foot, I got 25.5cm, so I ordered the size 40 (7.5 US).

Kinda risky, buying boots from the internet... but I can return them in 30 days.

Thx everyone!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

OK, cool. Sounds like you got it pretty much set.
Don't forget to get them liners heat molded and wear slightly thinner socks then your normal boot sock when you do.


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll try to heat mold them with the blow dryer method, as you can imagine, there is no heat molding machine in a 1200km radius.

They arrive Friday, I'll post some pics then  (I'm happy as a little girl getting a pony)


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

One thing about Lashed are the soles are not very grippy on hard snow or ice. If you ride alot on icy conditions, they can be little problematic when skating on one foot or walking around.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

snowman55 said:


> One thing about Lashed are the soles are not very grippy on hard snow or ice. If you ride alot on icy conditions, they can be little problematic when skating on one foot or walking around.


There's a fix for this and it's easy. Just take them outside on pavement and scuff them up. The finish they use on the foam outsoles makes them slippery. If you scuff them up and take off the shine they work fine. Gives they a good amount of traction, but when it comes to ice not much helps unless you use ice spikes. But the scuffing method does help if you feel they are slippery. 

I've been using Thirty Two for years and after scuffing the outsoles I've never had too many issues after that.


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

So, have I found the right size?


They arrived today and they're awesome!

Thx all of you, for the help


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks good homie. Congrats on the new purchase now get out there and rip it up.....just watch yourself with those liner laces. The lashed liners can be pulled down so damn tight that you'll cut off the blood supply to your feet...been there, done that.


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

kk thx mate!

So, I'm kinda new with this FT system... I just have to pull the laces or is it convenient to put some pressure on the boot flap to make it snug?


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thread jack!

Sounds like the OP got his boots anyway. So I own some lashed for park and slush days. Been thinking about the judges for a more big mountain boot free ride boot. I think both of these brands fit a wide forefoot well. Do you find the judge to be too stiff for Parkin or versatile enough?

I'd probably just keep riding my lashed for everything but I've had a few ankle breaker moments charging in the PNW crud. Lookin at the DC Ceptor or judges, vans cirro, or 32 TM twos. 




--bigtime-- said:


> Hey bro.
> I actually have both of these boots. Please feel free to use this thread to ask me any specific questions you'd like. Happy to help. Side note: love them both but I know that is of no help per se. Just letting you know you can't really go wrong with either. But lets start out with:
> Whats your riding style?
> What are your board(s) / bindings you'd be using?
> ...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't ridden many boots, but I have the TM-2's and I can say they improved my riding. Gave me the confidence I needed to attack black terrain.


----------

